
NSA Whistle-Blower Speaks Against Obama’s ‘Disposition Matrix’ - mtgx
http://www.truthdig.com/eartotheground/item/nsa_whistleblower_speaks_against_obamas_disposition_matrix_20121027/
======
venus
This article is trying way, way too hard. From the way it frames things you'd
never know if this "matrix" was invented by Evil Satan Obama or whether it's
been around since the 70s. Shame on those who voted it up; you should step
back and think about how you process information.

Full disclosure: I'm not American and view US politics as a source of
entertainment only.

------
onetwothreefour
LOL.

